# MMA just for sport



## Danyar (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Just a few questions, hope you guys can help me out 

So Im considering picking up MMA. My main focus is bodybuilding but I want to do MA on the side of gym. I want to learn both standing and ground fighting, but not for competitions but just for sport and for fun. 

My main concern is that I do not want to be hit in the head too hard, too many times (because of the risk of chronic problems that may arise). 

- Is it ok to join a school with zero intention of competing? So to do it just for sports and fun? 
- When it comes to sparring, will I always have head protection on? Is it as effectice as lets say a bicycle helmet, so that I barely feel a thing? I understand this might sound silly but I hope you folks understand 
- Since I wont compete, will there still be some form of "progress"? How can the trainer know how good I am, if he never sees me fight for real? I dont want to be in a beginner group for too long. 

I hope you kind folks can answer my questions. It would be much appreciated!

Best regards
Danny


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 20, 2016)

Answering them one at a time.

-Generally competition is sport, but yes it is perfectly fine to train and not compete. Plenty people do that, and I've never heard an instructor state they have a problem with that.
-You may or may not have headgear - it depends both on the gym and personal preference. However, it's not particularly effective and there are some studies that state it's actually harmful to use, unless I'm misremembering them(unfortunately I don't have the studies saved to link, but someone may).
-there's progress regardless of whether or not you compete, and a good trainer won't have you compete until significant progress is made, either way. It is very clear who is progressing through sparring, regardless of whether it is full or light contact, and through regular drills.

As far the fear you've stated here and earlier about hitting your head - unless you go to a non-contact school, it's going to happen at some point or another, I can promise you. Unless you're getting repeated concussions you *probably* won't have any serious long term chronic problems, and if you're getting repeated concussions without competing you should either leave the school/gym you are at, or have a discussion with your instructor.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 20, 2016)

Danyar said:


> I want to learn both standing and ground fighting, but not for competitions but just for sport and for fun.


Getting hit in the head is normal for stand up fighting.  You can learn ground fighting without getting hit in the head but it won't be through MMA. 

Not sure how you can learn stand up fighting without being hit in the head.  Even during light sparring, light strikes to the head are used.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Getting hit in the head is normal for stand up fighting.  You can learn ground fighting without getting hit in the head but it won't be through MMA.
> 
> Not sure how you can learn stand up fighting without being hit in the head.  Even during light sparring, light strikes to the head are used.


Actually more MMA focused methods of BJJ (like 10th Planet Jujitsu) heavily take into account striking ability.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Getting hit in the head is normal for stand up fighting.  You can learn ground fighting without getting hit in the head but it won't be through MMA.
> 
> Not sure how you can learn stand up fighting without being hit in the head.  Even during light sparring, light strikes to the head are used.


Depends on where he trains but he could just not do sparring classes where I train there's the first class which is pure pad work then there's a second class for sparring if you want it


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 21, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Depends on where he trains but he could just not do sparring classes where I train there's the first class which is pure pad work then there's a second class for sparring if you want it


The OP stated that he wants to learn stand up fighting. Learning how to fight requires sparring, using both offensive and defensive skills.  There would be more options had he stated that he just wants to get a good workout without getting hit in the head.  It's his desire to learn stand up and ground fighting that would require him to spar and deal with incoming punches.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> The OP stated that he wants to learn stand up fighting. Learning how to fight requires sparring, using both offensive and defensive skills.  There would be more options had he stated that he just wants to get a good workout without getting hit in the head.  It's his desire to learn stand up and ground fighting that would require him to spar and deal with incoming punches.


Well if he doesn't want to get hit he won't be able to spar


----------

